# Polarized sunglasses?



## Fatboy209 (Jan 20, 2011)

What's the best kind to get? Polarized, regular or photochromic?


----------



## 59Bassman (Aug 2, 2010)

One major concern for polarized glasses (at least for me) is that most cycling computers don't work with the polarized lenses I have. The screen will actually blank out. Now if you ride without a cycle computer, you will probably be fine.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

photochromatic ftw, in the woods with the changing shadows and areas of open sun they rock.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

b-kul said:


> photochromatic ftw, in the woods with the changing shadows and areas of open sun they rock.


+1 they are great. I have Oakley love it and I agree with 59bassman the polarized does not work with bike computer it gives funny lines distortion.


----------



## r29 (Mar 12, 2010)

720 armour 
dual Polarized and photochromic lens

Check them out on Chain reaction cycle.

I got a pair of the freedy.. Loving them.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

I've been wearing polarized sunglasses (prescription lenses) for the last 10+ years, and particularly off the bike, I wouldn't wear any sunglasses that weren't polarized. Polarization kills most of the glare from reflected light, and on the road it makes a huge difference (on the trail/wilderness, it might not make so much difference unless you're near the water).

I use Garmin computers (Edge 305 and 705) and when they are oriented normally, they've always worked fine with the polarization on my sunglasses. If turned 90 degrees (or you tilt your head) they'll go black (same with my iPhone), so they do have a polarized coating/filter.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Polarized glasses can cause LCD displays to black out or make weird rainbow stripes appear on some transparent surfaces like glass. I think it has something to do with the tempering of those materials.

If riding near water or shiny surfaces, polarization helps a lot. I was once driving with polarized shades on and thought the dash above/behind the steering wheel looked a bit weird. I took off my glasses to see what was going on I was instantly blinded by the sun reflecting off the material. (I don't shine the interior of my vehicle BTW, I only wipe it with a towel and water.)

Photochromic lens will turn very dark in cold weather and may not get dark enough in hot weather. I have not used them personally, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## liberatorx (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a pair of oakley jawbones and for riding I really really like the yellow lenses they came with, I think they are a standard lens nothing fancy idk, but after reading this it has me wondering if there is possibly something better for me. I like the yellows because they seem to bring out the detail to see clearer and glare is minimal.


----------



## GSRswapandslow (May 2, 2011)

i wear Costa Del Mar man-o-wars, 580 glass, deff a great pair of glasses...but i find the more useful for fishing


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wiley X Bricks. Prescription and polarized. Happy with them in all conditions.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Polarized brown lenses provide the sharpest contrast in low light conditions of any lenses I've tried and they work fine in full sun, too. Because I ride trails that are in and out of pretty heavy shade (dense pine forest criss-crossed with power lines and forestry service roads), that's what I use. Weirdly enough, I can also see better with them than without them in fog, light rain and at twilight.

Edit: I'd also like to add that I have tried the polychromatic lenses before and had problems with them getting too dark and staying that way in cold weather and not getting dark enough in hot weather. That was my main reason for switching to the polarized brown lenses in the first place.


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm a big fan of polychromatic lenses. Most of my riding is early in the mornings. It's dark when I start, then low light, and this time of the year sun rises can be damn near blinding. My rides also take me to places with variable light conditions due to ravines, trees, etc. Quality polychromatic lenses have made my glasses choice easy all year long...one pair period!

I have never experienced color transitions to be too slow to react (either darkening or lightening), nor have I seen temperature effect their performance (and I ride 12mos a year, including sub freezing temps occasionally in the winter).

I've had success with Tifosi. Optic Nerve also makes a pair that works well, but is lower end and less scratch resistant (good performance for budget concerns). Right now I'm using the Specialized frame with Adapalite (their name for polychromatic) lenses. Best I've used so far....great amber/brown color and scratch resistant lenses.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm looking for photocromatic sunglasses but don't want to sell my kidney to afford Oakleys.

I'm intrigued with the concept of lenses changing the shading going into dark woods and coming out to sunny sections.

Any reasonable alternatives?


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

Optic Nerve

Tifosi

Nashbar Zurich Nashbar Platte


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I'm looking for photocromatic sunglasses but don't want to sell my kidney to afford Oakleys.
> 
> I'm intrigued with the concept of lenses changing the shading going into dark woods and coming out to sunny sections.
> 
> Any reasonable alternatives?


Unless you're riding around sunrise or sunset like ebeer, photo-chromatic lenses aren't necessary. The great thing about the human eye is that it adjusts to changing light levels, I've never ridden in woods so dark that I couldn't see through the darkest amber tints that Oakley sells.

If you want contrast and detail use amber, not grey, tint.


----------



## simons2k (Mar 30, 2011)

A pair of $10 sunglasses from the mall works just fine for me.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

I use tifosi ventoux photochromics. Light, tough, affordable and I've accidently left them in my pocket and washed them twice in the machine!


----------

